# Just a few Nationals Pics



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'll try to down size some more tomorrow


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

good pics! I don't know about you, but I had a blast. I shot with alot of good people and alot of fun. I have a few also if you want to see em. I don't want to high jack your thread!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

great pics, heres a few that I took on wed when I got there too late to shoot
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1807990


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yes, I made some new friends and really offended one good guy too. I've lost sleep over that one. I need to work on my shooting manners. Shooting in the yard by myself all the time has gotten me really lazy.. I understand that we MIGHT be going back to Mechanicsburg in 2014 and 2015....Imagine that!!! Hijack away. The field forum is slower than cold molasses.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I think I see my archery club president in one of those pics. Hopefully he wasn't the one who was offended!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey! I didn't know you were in the group behind me on Sunday! You got 3 pics of me in there.....THANKS!

Next time I think we should all wear name tags


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

CarlV said:


> Hey! I didn't know you were in the group behind me on Sunday! You got 3 pics of me in there.....THANKS!
> 
> Next time I think we should all wear name tags


Carl, You didn't know the old fart with the white mustache and glasses carrying the blue chair who made the comment about the Marines having to go to sea to protect the sailors was the infamous Unclegus????


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Carl, You didn't know the old fart with the white mustache and glasses carrying the blue chair who made the comment about the Marines having to go to sea to protect the sailors was the infamous Unclegus????


No I didn't! I'll know you next time for sure. You are kind of unforgetable 

Like I said....nametags. I'll have CarlV across the back of my shirt next spring at the nationals in Louisville.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

You didn't offend anyone !! I really enjoyed shooting with you.... even if you did pick on me........ I can't help it if I was the only good looking guy in the group. )))))))))))) 
DFA


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Your good at this picture thing. Love to see all the ones you took.

Love the range pictures.
DB


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!!! I had a great 3 days. Wish it was going to be in Mechanicsburg next year too.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is my favorite pic of the weekend. Yip, that's my boy!









Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

We honestly had a blast! I wouldn't change a thing. We camped for the week and when we weren't shooting, we were having fun at camp. Just a good family week! I too wish the shoot would stay at Mechanicsburg!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

brian86 said:


> We honestly had a blast! I wouldn't change a thing. We camped for the week and when we weren't shooting, we were having fun at camp. Just a good family week! I too wish the shoot would stay at Mechanicsburg!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Amen!! I'm with you there 100%.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

brian86 said:


> Here is my favorite pic of the weekend. Yip, that's my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Dad. Not many have one of those to put on the shelf.
DB


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks DB, Evan shot some impressive scores for a 10yr old.
555- Hunter
553- field
569- animal
I'm very proud if you haven't noticed!!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

brian86 said:


> We honestly had a blast! I wouldn't change a thing. We camped for the week and when we weren't shooting, we were having fun at camp. Just a good family week! I too wish the shoot would stay at Mechanicsburg!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Just wait until it is at Darrington...  I am really excited for 2013 Nationals!


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

edgerat said:


> Just wait until it is at Darrington...  I am really excited for 2013 Nationals!


Never been there. Pretty far from us not sure if we can do it. Unless you by us the tickets??

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

